# Die sehenswertesten Manga-Realverfilmungen



## BelanaRi (8. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die sehenswertesten Manga-Realverfilmungen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die sehenswertesten Manga-Realverfilmungen*


----------



## Wurstautomat (9. Februar 2019)

Edge of Tomorrow fehlt. Ebenfalls von einem Manga stammend: "All you need is kill".


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Februar 2019)

Wurstautomat schrieb:


> Edge of Tomorrow fehlt. Ebenfalls von einem Manga stammend: "All you need is kill".



Naja, es fehlen noch mind. ein gutes Dutzend, die bekannter sind, weiß nicht, wieso die Liste gerade sieben Filme umfasst und nicht etwa zehn. Berühmte Realverfilmungen wären noch Blood - The last Vampire (ich mochte ihn, auch wenn viele nicht so begeistert waren), Kite (amerikanischer Film, leider nur brutal aber inhaltlich Grütze), Attack on Titan (mehrere Filme), Cutey Honey (auch schon mind. zwei Spielfilme), Gantz (ziemlich cool, abenso der Anime und der CGI-Film, unbedingt schauen), Gintama, Space Battleship Yamato (ziemlicher netter Sci-Fi Streifen, wirkt sogar ziemlich westlich vom Stil) oder Tokyo Ghoul (der Film ist fast 1:1 wie die ersten Anime Folgen, kann man sich ansehen) und noch etliche mehr.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (9. Februar 2019)

Bei Rurouni Kenshin kann man sich gerne die komplette Trilogie geben, wirklich sehenswert. 

Was ich noch hinzufügen könnte, wäre Lupin III und City Hunter, neben Space Battleship Yamato und den Gantz Filmen.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Februar 2019)

Ach ja, City Hunter mit Jackie Chan, das waren noch Zeiten... kommt da nicht auch bald ein neuer Film?


----------



## Schalkmund (9. Februar 2019)

> Was haltet ihr von der Liste?



Als ich auf dem Titelbild zu Thema "Die sehenswertesten Manga-Realverfilmungen", die echt beschissene Death Note Version von Netflix erblickt habe, dachte ich schon:"Da leidet aber jemand unter derber Geschmacksverkalkung." Aber ok, war dann scheinbar doch nur ein Clickbait.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Februar 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Als ich auf dem Titelbild zu Thema "Die sehenswertesten Manga-Realverfilmungen", die echt beschissene Death Note Version von Netflix erblickt habe, dachte ich schon:"Da leidet aber jemand unter derber Geschmacksverkalkung." Aber ok, war dann scheinbar doch nur ein Clickbait.



Haha, ging mir genaus.


----------



## ICamus (10. Februar 2019)

Einfach mal für den Artikel schämen.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (10. Februar 2019)

Die Liste könnte bis auf Old boy und Lone Wolf genauso gut "die miesesten Manga Verfilmungen" lauten

Kann nicht euer ernst sein das vor allem Death Note hier als sehenswert genannt wird, gott war der schlecht, die meisten anderen in der Liste sind aber auch nicht sonderlich dolle... Death Note ist da aber wirklich unfassbar schlecht.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Februar 2019)

Die japanischen Death Note Filme sind eigentlich ziemlich gut, schlecht ist der neue amerikanische von Netflix.


----------



## Marcore (10. Februar 2019)

ghost in the shell?


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Februar 2019)

Marcore schrieb:


> ghost in the shell?



Ja, es fehlen halt viele Filme. Wahrscheinlich haben sie den nicht mit reingenommen, weil er zwiespältig aufgenommen wird. Ich persönlich fand ihn sehr gut aber viele hassten ihn eben auch.


----------



## Yodelidodeli (11. Februar 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Einfach mal für den Artikel schämen.



ernsthaft? einfach mal für den kommentar schämen. :/


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Februar 2019)

Yodelidodeli schrieb:


> ernsthaft? einfach mal für den kommentar schämen. :/



Naja, Recht hat er doch, ist einfach ziemlich lieblos zusammengeklatscht ohne viel Nachdenken dabei.


----------

